

Sky service status page hacked? Showing some strange statuses... - whiskers
http://servicestatus.sky.com/

======
whiskers
The current messages showing on their service status page:

 _Sky TV: Major Issues_

Its broken, Really broken

Expected resolution date: 14 Jul 15:03

 _Sky Broadband: Major Issues_

Bad weather affecting Cumbriam, The effect was that the ground was too wet for
the internet to flow through.

Expected resolution date: 28 Jun 16:00

The London exchange is completely broken!

Thats right there is only one exchange for the whole of East London and it's
broken. Nigel's fault.

Expected resolution date: 28 Jun 16:00

 _Sky Go: Issues_

Great weather affecting iPhones, Its too sunny for Sky Go to work.

Expected resolution date: 28 Jun 16:00

